# Batterie Externe macbook pro 2017



## Kaellyth (27 Août 2017)

Bonjour à vous 

Hésitant sur la version TB et sans TB de 2017, je me demandais si vous pouviez me recommander une batterie externe (assez fine), afin de recharger le macbook pro en cas de besoin, c'est un 13 pouces. 
Celà pourrait me permettre de me tourner vers la version TB sans pour autant perdre 1h30 d'autonomie (car celle si sera compensé au besoin par la batterie externe). 
Peut être en sortie USB-C ou Thunderbold 3, ça permettrait un chargement plus rapide  

Merci à vous


----------



## jean512 (27 Août 2017)

c'est quoi tes besoins, car si tu veux un de l'autonomie alors prends le macbook 12" avec une batterie externe.


----------



## Kaellyth (28 Août 2017)

Je veux quelque chose qui me permette de tenir une journée à la fac de 8h, c'est pour ça qu'une petite batterie externe pourrait être une bonne idée, ça me permettrait de remettre 2-3h en cas de gros besoin; 
Il me faut toujours quelque chose de léger, en USB-C ou thunderbold 3 si possible (pour recharger plus vite);

Merci bien


----------



## Kaellyth (29 Août 2017)

Il n'existe du coup rien de 150g qui puisse remplir 1-2 fois la batterie d'un macbook pro 2017 ?


----------



## daffyb (29 Août 2017)

c'est une batterie de 54,5 W.h ce qui donne sur du 5,0V 10800 mAh :
si tu veux un truc avec autant d'énergie, tu prends ça par exemple :
https://www.amazon.fr/APC-Mobile-Power-Pack-Smartphones/dp/B00MFRXD6E/ref=sr_1_2?

150g pour la plus petite capacité :
https://www.schneider-electric.fr/f...-connecte-presque-sans-limite-a750-636ff.html


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2017)

Pour une tablette je comprends, mais pour un MBP ça va tenir le choc ?


----------



## daffyb (29 Août 2017)

ça devrait charger le Macbook quand il est éteint  et ça devrait limiter la décharge.
Par contre, je doute que ça puisse recharger en utilisation vu que ça ne va délivrer que quelques watt à côté d'une soixantaine du chargeur  .
http://www.apc.com/salestools/AHUG-9RH3NY/AHUG-9RH3NY_R1_FR.pdf


----------



## daffyb (30 Août 2017)

Hop : La Powerstation XXL de Mophie disponible sur l'Apple Store
https://www.macg.co/materiel/2017/08/la-powerstation-xxl-de-mophie-disponible-sur-lapple-store-99557


----------



## Kaellyth (30 Août 2017)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses ! 
Je suis allé chercher à la fnac de mon côté, même problème la puisance ! 

Merci Daffyb ! Le plus gros avantage de cette batterie c'est son prix ! *sifflote* 
Je vais aller la voir de plus près !  

Merci beaucoup tout le monde


----------



## Locke (30 Août 2017)

Kaellyth a dit:


> Le plus gros avantage de cette batterie c'est son prix ! *sifflote*


C'est ça ou tu emmènes ton chargeur.


----------



## Wizepat (30 Août 2017)

Si tu peux recharger pendant midi. +1 pour le chargeur avec mise en veille rapide en cas de non utilisation 1 à 2 minutes. Et surtout éviter les programme energivore, la suite iWork est plutôt bien optimisée.


----------



## daffyb (30 Août 2017)

et bien baisser la luminosité


----------

